#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [影片] 海豚把跌進海裡的狗狗救起！

## 斯冰菊

《心懷互助並譴責裸猿冷漠》

汪洋大海十里深，孤犬落船起波紋。
白鯊嗅味欲逐獵，灰豚視危迅護身！
送犬重登吻銘記，離舶再泳舞印痕。
對照昨日廂喋血，裸猿無愧最寒心！

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEbBczacbz8

----------

